# Perdomo Fresh-Rolled.....FINALLY!!



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: OMG! These are SSSOOOOOO tasty!! LOL! 
1 down...24 napping....25 en route to OZ! G'day Joel!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Tasty pics, Alan!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Just noticed the T-shirt... 

Looks like an enjoyable cigar...


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

sweet! Glad you think they are ok! Mail box is waiting paitently......:biggrin:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dig the shirt..... those smokes look great


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't wait til these beauties get some age on 'em.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Great Shirt


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yup, nice lookin smoke.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Glad to see you enjoying!!! Like the shirt!!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Looking smoke!!!!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Look good!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great shirt, nice looking smoke


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

haha Nice shirt!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great smoke, shirt, and very nice Mr. Kotter ****-stache


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Lets see-smoke,shirt and....oh yeah-nice earing


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a good smoke


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> Great smoke, shirt, and very nice Mr. Kotter ****-stache


:roflmao: Thats not really a Mr. Kotter p-stache....is it? :biggrin:


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Lets see-smoke,shirt and....oh yeah-nice earing


C'mon now...whats wrong with the earing Harvey? :biggrin: My fiancee really digs it. LOL!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

sorry, but I dont get the t-shirt....:baffled:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats a GREAT bunch of pics there...Nice shirt bro


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

leojvs said:


> sorry, but I dont get the t-shirt....:baffled:


its a run on of "hey, would you b _ _ w me?"


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

love the shirt


----------

